# Yesterday's Outing



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Got out to my land, camoed up and eased all the way to the backside to a clearing set up the decoy and backed up in the, Brush settled in hit the play button and my batteries were dead!! My son apparently had been Playing with my caller and left the switch on! Normally I keep extra batteries with me but not this time! I get up ease back to the truck put new batteries in and return to my spot.*_

_*Made a Set all I had come in were some crows! I did see movement at one point but never could see what it was about 60 yards or so. Pretty sure it was a Bobcat but Never got a good veiw of him.*_

_*It was good to get out an get my feet wet again! *_
_*It was an enjoyable evening anyway!!*_
_*Hopefully I will get one this week!!*_

_*I learn something everytime out!! Always check your equipment before walking in a Half mile or so from the truck and for goodness sake take extra batteries with ya!! LOL*_

*Rainy weather here today or I would be there this morning! *

*Do ya think its too early for pups in distress calls?







*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pups are not on the ground yet but the females may be getting the mothering instinct stirring around in them. Give it a try. Good to see you out Richard.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good to see you out again, if things went perfect every time we wouldn't have funny memories and lots of laughs.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have good luck on pup distress all year long.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad you got to get out! I too have luck with pup distress no matter the time of year.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wish i could still hunt cat here.... Glad your out and about.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Wish i could still hunt cat here.... Glad your out and about.


Get out there and scout... take a camera. There is no such thing as an educated cat, is there?









That's all I will be doing for the next 2 months in CO.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad you are back to doing what we all love Rich. I too have made that walk of DANG IT!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well at least I had batteries in the truck! Otherwise it would have been a 25 mile trip to the closest store! At least I got to spend a lil time in the woods and enjoy this spring Weather! Turkey season opens this coming week!! Not that I turkey hunt a lot but I do enjoy hunting them now and then! Everything is blooming and getting pretty so all is well,,


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Still some snow on the ground here and nothing is blooming !

I know I have done to my dad what your son did to you....and he was not happy ! But he got over it and we laughed about it...much later.

On my first moose hunting trip...the guy I went with had his boys goofing off and put water in the 55 drum of gas we take up....went to fill the boat and had to empty the tanks and save the gas off the top....and he was not happy !

Life is good and you did have batteries..

That is one reason I carry mouth calls. Just like day gone by....no decoy just a mouth call.

Glad you got to enjoy a trip out...and thanks for sending that crappy weather up here....it may melt our snow ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL OAC I am sure I did some things to my dad that would make this lil thing Pale in comparison!! I wasnt too mad, it was just more of an aggravation than anything didnt even mention it to him when I got home. Sorry about the weather I guess rain is better than snow and Ice anytime in my book. we have had a pretty dry winter here so I am sure the animals will appreciate the rain.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes rain is a good think and when you are dry it is a blessed thing for sure. About half our snow is gone and is going away. It is the flooding thing that is pain for those who live in low areas and for those who have to work outside in this weather.

As for you son...somthings are just better left, water under the bridge is water under the bridge. At least he was playing with somthing good ! And trust me...it sure beats having water in your gas.

I had hoped my mention of things we did to our dads might triggered a good memory you had with yours.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thankfully many things I did as a youngster were allowed to flow under that bridge and keep going downstream. Every so often I get reminded of one of my antics, all you can do is laugh.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I do too, i am reminded almost daily! My son reminds me if myself SO much!! I am doing What I can to maybe divert some of the embarrassing moments away from him, therby making him a better person than me. by explaining mistakes I made maybe just maybe he can learn from mine. He is a wonderful boy, i guess maybe i am just an ol mother hen!! Comes from being a single parent too long I quess!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You sound like a good Father to your Son Richard. You know what to do and how to do it because all the time you thought your Father was teaching you to be a good boy he was also teaching you to be a good Father.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Don I appreciate that, I sure Hope one of these days Dallas Sees that too! I am and always intend on doing my best!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me that he will see it in spades, just like someone else I know. Just don't ever give up or forget your priorities. But I think I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I have good luck with pup distress also. At least you had some batteries in the truck and didn't have to make the long haul back to a store. I know that I have had stuff like that happen once or twice (maybe a few more than that). It's still nice to get out and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Thanks Don I appreciate that, I sure Hope one of these days Dallas Sees that too! I am and always intend on doing my best!!


Oh He will realize it....just about the same age as you did ! So just keep that in mind and maybe try to open that door a little early or as you see him see the light. Best thing to do is enjoy him, your wife, and your life. Let him know what is important and how to see the truth...and recognize the lie.

You had a good father...I am sure those seeds are everywhere.


----------

